# Freddy's Frets



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a 52 RI tele that I have an issue with the high e string falling off. After having it looked at and the nut narrowed a bit to try and mitigate the problem I've decided the most likely solutions is a refret. To my eye it looks like the bevel of the frets leaves them a bit shorter than they could other wise be. While I'm at it I may hve stainless steel frets installed as they're only $100 extra.
I read many reviews on Freddy's Frets and it seems no one has a bad thing to say about this guy. I even found an older thread here on this forum that highly recommended him.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Before refretting I'd have to be damn sure that was the issue. I'd be more inclined to think it was a nut, or neck pocket issue. 

Have you tried to reallign the neck in the pocket?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Given that you're moving this direction, you may want to consider changing the fret size. It's a friendly thing given that the fretboard radius is 7 1/4". Have a look at say a Dunlop 6105 (or equivalent) which is a very nice compromise between vintage (which you have now) and medium jumbo (6150). Just a thought.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Before refretting I'd have to be damn sure that was the issue. I'd be more inclined to think it was a nut, or neck pocket issue.
> 
> Have you tried to reallign the neck in the pocket?


I'm quite confident that Freddy can flesh those things out. Having said that I've already had it at folkway for a setup and they put a new nut in and verified the neck was straight. I can see that the frets are just shy of the fretboard edge. And it looks dead straight.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Given that you're moving this direction, you may want to consider changing the fret size. It's a friendly thing given that the fretboard radius is 7 1/4". Have a look at say a Dunlop 6105 (or equivalent) which is a very nice compromise between vintage (which you have now) and medium jumbo (6150). Just a thought.


This guitar is a Wildwood 52 reissue thin skin. The specs are 9.5 radius, 6105 frets. As I have owned a 52 reissue and a nocaster in the past with those specs I would never buy another one now as they aren't my preferrence. If this guitar was the 7.25 and vintage frets I would definitely use this opportunity to change it.
I am considering either stainless steel or EVO as Freddy offers it.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Does anyone else have the same issues as you when they play that nice guitar?

If that happened on a pricey guitar that I bought, I would have sent it back. No one should be having these issues.

I give you credit for trying to resolve this issue, but I have no tolerance for that kind of thing when that kind of money is spent.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I have an old Tele copy that I have had to loosen the screws and bonk the neck upwards (well, twice so far in a couple years, but you made me check, and it appears to have drifted your direction again) . Are the gaps from string to edge of the bevel the same at the hi and low side ? At the nut, at 12 at 21 ? That is a tell. I'd check the width at the saddles too, to make sure no debris or corrosion separating the barrels. 
My neck pocket is super tight, so I'm hesitant to alter it, I think in my case an alternative to a pocket tweak to explore if a saddle tweak would give me some room.

Presuming this example photo is from square on, am I seeing your issue ? Look at what a gap between the barrels does between G and B. 
https://wildwoodguitars.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/v1740886_lg1.jpg


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Tried bumping up the high E string gauge?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Tone Chaser said:


> Does anyone else have the same issues as you when they play that nice guitar?
> 
> If that happened on a pricey guitar that I bought, I would have sent it back. No one should be having these issues.
> 
> I give you credit for trying to resolve this issue, but I have no tolerance for that kind of thing when that kind of money is spent.


Yes I agree with you. But this is possibly the best Tele I've ever owned. I've been playing telecasters for almost 40 years and have owned some nice ones but this one just feels right in every other way. I bought it used from Wildwood guitars at Christmas as well it was a consignment so not sure I ever had the option to return it. I have been tempted to sell it. I even had it briefly on Kijiji. As soon as it was getting interest I chickened out and took it down.
I had the fret replaced by Folkway and they narrowed the nut slightly to give it more room from the fret edge but it only helped slightly. 
I'm sure part of this is my technique. I know some licks I do that involve pull offs on the high e make it slip off. This doesn't happen on my Nocaster or my strat. 
So if a refret can solve this issue I'm good with that. I'll be bringing my Nocaster along for Freddy to look at so that he can see how I would want it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

tonewoody said:


> Tried bumping up the high E string gauge?


Yes I did bump up the E string from a 10 to an 11. Didn't help.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

instead of telling Fred what you think you need, why not bring him the guitar and let him tell you what needs to be done


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> instead of telling Fred what you think you need, why not bring him the guitar and let him tell you what needs to be done


Well thats exactly what I'm going to do as I'd never think that I could second guess his professional opinion. However it has been worked on by professionals to solve this issue in other ways and from what I see by playing the guitar and evaluating it my self I've resigned to the worst case scenario of a refret. If I'm surprised by another way, of course I'll be delighted.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Freddy is great but also expensive. It's one of those you get what you pay for things. 
The Peghead in Hamilton, Mike, is also very good (when he's taking new business) and a little more affordable.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

I've had work done by freddy before and all I can say is it's worth every penny! He did a stainless refret on an older ebbm jp6 and it was beyond expectation!! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Last Friday I dropped my guitar off at Freddy's Frets. I got a chance to talk to him for a bit and I'm confident my guitar is in good hands. I ended up spending more than I wanted but I'm confident it will be worth it.
He agreed that my high e string was falling off the fret board because A the fretboard is too over rolled and B because the frets are over beveled. Unfortunately a simple fret job will not fix this, which is what I half expected and was afraid of. He'll have to remove the frets and sand down the fretboard till the edges are sharper and not so over rolled. Thats the biggest of my concerns as the neck is fairly chunky and I don't want to lose that. Then he'll have to refinish the fretboard, which to me is a plus as I hated the finish on it. He'll simply be sealing it and it will have a very light nitro coating. Then he's going to refret with stainless steel. I talked to him about the back of the neck and initially I said to leave it as is as it would have cost me another $100 to finish it the same as the fingerboard. After I left I thought whats $100. I hate the finish on it and it would probably bug me to have the fret board as I like it and not the back of the neck. So I called him back and gave him the go ahead to do the back of the neck as well.
Wit the very light nitro coating its going to wear off rather quickly and look relic'd. This is a big plus for me, not because of looks but because of feel. The lack of finish on my Master-built Nocaster is what makes it the best feeling neck I've ever played. Now my #1 guitar will be the same.
If it didn't cost so dam much I'd have my custom shop strat done the same and with stainless steel frets. But since there's nothing wrong with the play-ability of that guitar it wouldn't make sense.
The unfortunate part of this whole thing is I'll be with out my #1 guitar for 6 to 7 weeks.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Ah, but when you get it back, it will be worth it


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Finally got my guitar back with stainless steel frets and no more e falling off the fretboard. In order to minimize the rolled edges so he could get frets on there with more real estate I lost some of the chunkiness of the neck. It started out at about .920 to .980 and now is more like .870 to .930. Still has some chunkiness to it. I love the feel of the stainless steel frets. I don't notice any tone difference.
He lightly lacquered the fret board. I had him take the finish off the back of the neck and leave it bare wood. The guitar plays amazing.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Truly this is a nice job. Many congrats! I dropped off my guitar with Freddy back on Apr. 28th. It’s now the end of June. Mine is getting stainless frets and he is dropping in a Floyd in place of the stock trem. Hopefully I will get it back soon. Really miss it.


----------

